# Ping Anser driver



## drawboy (Mar 6, 2013)

I have struggled lately with the big stick. I had a Taylormade R11 which was fitted for me with an M flex shaft (senior). I have hit it well in the past, but always struggled with dispersion I never knew where it would go and I never hit it high enough for my liking, I usually got a flat trajectory with draw. As I was driving badly it affected the whole bag and I was struggling to play decent golf. Enough was enough so whilst in the pro shop the other day I asked if I could try either the Ping i20 or Anser driver. No problem came the reply I'll tape up an Anser for you. I tried the 10.5 degree in Reg. I took it out to our 17th tee. A straight away driving hole. trees left/right but no bother unless you hit a big hook or slice. I put the ball on the tee and wallop! straight as an arrow lovely high flight, nice rainbow trajectory and long as I have hit in a few years. Seven balls later all the same I went to retrieve them. They were all dead center and all within 6 feet of each other. Wow. I then walked onto our 16th. Up hill straight drive again not too much trouble. I aimed at a little grass bunker up the left. Bang! Again straight into it 5 other balls the same. Seriously impressed.
I bought it. It is a lovely looking thing. Matte black on the top, gloss underneath. Classy. It has a silver contrasting stock shaft with Anser graphics all around the top third. 
The sound on impact is hollow but not loud, it didn't get any comments from my playing partners so it is very much "this side" of acceptable in the sound stakes.
It is a lovely club all round. I'm seriously impressed. First time out today. 1 missed fairway in the semi all the others where I wanted them. The confidence is back and I posted 44 points with a 1 pointer and 2 missed short putts.
I would never have looked at the Anser usually, thinking it is for the lower handicap than my 11 but not so it is super easy to hit, no harder than the G range and stable high and straight. Give one a bash I'm sure you will like it too.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 6, 2013)

Good write up!! i have had a hit with it and preferred to the G range also! Was a huge fan of the matt black, i called it the stealth bomber!!

Good luck with it!


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 6, 2013)

Lovely looking club and a small price to pay for you to love the "Big Dawg" again.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2013)

Sounds great and like you I'd have thought it not for me but for better players. I'm trying some new drivers on Friday as reviewing one for the club pro. Not sure what it will be but will see if the Anser is in the offing. What is the adjustability as that always puts me off a little as I might tinker too much!


----------



## drawboy (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi Amanda, Sorry, I originally made a much longer review that included this but pressed the wrong button and deleted the whole flipping thing. Adjustability is refreshingly minimal, 1/2 degree up or down that is it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2013)

Good to hear DB..
I'm loving the Anser 4w and hybid - I keep wondering if the driver would work for me. Might try and hit it sometime soon as my Razrfit seems to be faulty.......


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 6, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Hi Amanda, Sorry, I originally made a much longer review that included this but pressed the wrong button and deleted the whole flipping thing. Adjustability is refreshingly minimal, 1/2 degree up or down that is it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good and not much to fiddle with! Will try and give it a smack on Friday.


----------



## drawboy (Mar 6, 2013)

Enjoy! and good luck.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 7, 2013)

Ping quite simply make the best drivers on the market at present. 

(well in my uneducated opinion of course!)


----------



## drawboy (Mar 22, 2013)

Update
Well as of last week I'm happy to report I still have not missed a fairway with it yet, mainly bang in the middle too. I played with a couple of our fiddles big hitters last Sunday. One off 9 the other off 5. I was only 10/15yrds behind them on most holes. The best thing about it is that I no longer have to stand on the tee and think "Don't do this, try to do that" I just tee it up and whack it like I used to do. I'm super confident with it and DB is back.


----------



## Lump (Mar 22, 2013)

drawboy said:



			Update
Well as of last week I'm happy to report I still have not missed a fairway with it yet, mainly bang in the middle too. I played with a couple of our fiddles big hitters last Sunday. One off 9 the other off 5. I was only 10/15yrds behind them on most holes. The best thing about it is that I no longer have to stand on the tee and think "Don't do this, try to do that" I just tee it up and whack it like I used to do. I'm super confident with it and DB is back.
		
Click to expand...

How do you find the noise Wayne? It has a very subtle sound to it, when I took one out last weekend I couldn't tell if I'd centred a shot or not. It's a big difference to the R1 you had (Noisy to say the least).


----------



## drawboy (Mar 22, 2013)

It is hollow sounding no doubt but it isn't off putting nor offensive. The R11 sounded dead.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 22, 2013)

Explain something to a newbie- how can a driver have such a HUGE impact, when I assume your swing is the same?

Or, has your purchase given you confidence thus changing your swing?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 22, 2013)

It is all about the shaft, getting the right shaft is of top importance, just reg or stiff is not enough. Kick point is very important also. I just was lucky to find the shaft that works for me.  If you are looking at a driver then try to get the shaft right, any head will be OK on the right engine.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 22, 2013)

drawboy said:



			It is all about the shaft, getting the right shaft is of top importance, just reg or stiff is not enough.* Kick point* is very important also. I just was lucky to find the shaft that works for me.  If you are looking at a driver then try to get the shaft right, any head will be OK on the right engine.
		
Click to expand...

Eh??!!!!  Never heard this term.

My instructor agrees re: shaft.  I'm having a few driver lessons and will then hunt down somewhere good for a driver fitting.


----------



## Lump (Mar 22, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Eh??!!!!  Never heard this term.

My instructor agrees re: shaft.  I'm having a few driver lessons and will then hunt down somewhere good for a driver fitting.
		
Click to expand...

Kick point defines what type of launch the shaft will give. Some people need a high kick shaft and some people need a low kick shaft.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 22, 2013)

Cheers for that Lumpster, but what is a kick point?


----------



## drawboy (Mar 22, 2013)

It is the place where the shaft flexes. Depending on where it is on the shaft high or low determines how the head comes through the swing which then gives the high or low launch angle. Google kick point there are loads of sites that explain it better. But if you want high launch or lower launch make sure you get the correct kick point for you.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm tempted to try an 8.5 degree anser.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 23, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Cheers for that Lumpster, but what is a kick point?
		
Click to expand...

Low kick point = Higher ball flight
High kick point = Lower ball flight


----------

